# مفاجأة رائعة لمن يريد الاحتراف في مجال التبريد والتكييف--- ادخل ولن تندم ان شاء الله



## elbolbola (22 يونيو 2012)

اسطوانة رائعة في التبريد والتكيف





نبدأ في مرحلة الموسوعات والاسطوانات

النهارده أنا جايب اسطوانة تعليم مبادئ وأساسيات عملية ونظرية في شغل التبريد والتكيف
و......
أسيبكم مع الصور والبرنامج





















الجزء الأول 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nhruy3fqtkl

الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?izqitmqmoykا

الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?mgdn3juzjzg


يتم وضع الثلاث أجزاء في فولدر واحد وتشغيل الملف الاول أو الملف التنفيذي وهو ذاتي الاقلاع

اللهم تقبل منا​


----------



## انس يوسف علي محروس (23 يونيو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## fawzann (23 يونيو 2012)

*عذرا برجاء توضيح كيفية التحميل *​


----------



## م.عمرو عبد السلام (24 يونيو 2012)

اسطوانة هايلة


----------



## elbolbola (25 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله أنها أعجبتكم

موفقين


----------



## COREY (25 يونيو 2012)

*شكراً بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## elrefae (26 يونيو 2012)

الرابط الثانى لا يعمل...رجاء التوضيح


----------



## agordat1977 (26 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك *


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (26 يونيو 2012)

الرابط الثانى لا يعمل.....وشكرا


----------



## nofal (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamed abrahim (28 يونيو 2012)

الرابط الثانى لا يعمل.....وشكرا


----------



## القمر الذهبى (29 يونيو 2012)

بعض الروابط غير سليم برجاء رفعها مرة اخرى​


----------



## elbolbola (30 يونيو 2012)

وفيكم يبارك ان شاء الله

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## elbolbola (30 يونيو 2012)

القمر الذهبى قال:


> بعض الروابط غير سليم برجاء رفعها مرة اخرى​




الروابط سليمة باذن الله حاول مرة أخري اخي الكريم


----------



## أسد الله (1 يوليو 2012)

_*سلمت يداك *_​


----------



## a7med3ali (3 يوليو 2012)

لو سمحتم ,, الجزء الثاني مش عارف انزله !!!!!!!!! ممكن مساعدة ؟؟


----------



## elbolbola (3 يوليو 2012)

كل الروابط تعمل 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a7med3ali (3 يوليو 2012)

طب ممكن ترفعه تاني لأني لما بفتح الميديا فير مش بلاقي لينك الدونلود !!!


----------



## metwali tarik (4 يوليو 2012)

الرابط التاني لا يعمل


----------



## ashraff (5 يوليو 2012)

عزيزي الرابط الثاني لا يعمل 

فضلا حمله ثانية


----------



## ashraff (5 يوليو 2012)

:1:


----------



## boughe12 (5 يوليو 2012)

شكرا أخي


----------



## a7med3ali (6 يوليو 2012)

انا لسة مش عارف انزل الجزء التاني !!! *مساعدة*


----------



## a7med3ali (8 يوليو 2012)

طيب , هل في أمل اني أحمل الجزء التاني ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a7med3ali (16 يوليو 2012)

يا جماااااعة لوسمحتم ,, الجرء التاني مش بينزل !!


----------



## علي السوداني (17 يوليو 2012)

يا ريت تحمل على سيرفر آخر 
وفي رابط واحد 
ممكن في سيرفر الجمبو فايل أو letitbit
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ENG.AAA_777 (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الروابط لاتعمل ياليت يتم تحديثها


----------



## حجي يسري (18 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## معين عزام (20 يوليو 2012)

10x


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

سبحان الله علم الانسان مالم يعلم


----------



## المدير محمد سعيد (20 يوليو 2012)

اعمل copy و paste للجزء الثاني
لكن مت تاخد اخر حرم من الجهة اليسرى لانه حرف عربي
الجزء الاول اعطاني ان به فايروس


----------



## elbolbola (20 يوليو 2012)

موفقين ان شاء الله 

دعواتكم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (30 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## عراب الميكانيك (3 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا ولكن الرابط الثاني لا يعمل


----------



## Mr verro (7 أغسطس 2012)

​الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## eng.hesham.ibrahim (9 أغسطس 2012)

انا لما بافتح ال link مافيش حاجة بتجيلى


----------



## noir (26 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور واصل العطاء


----------



## oreb nana (27 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عند مشكله واريد حل لها
عندي معرض كهربائي و ادوات منزليه
مكون من طابق فيه مكاتب و معرض كبير 
طابق تاني تحته فيه معرض كبير
ونريد تكسير النكيف في الممر والمكاتب 
ونريد ابقى التكييف المركزي فقط في المعرض
فما الحل وشكرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (27 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط الاول والثاني لا يعمل وجزاك الله كل الخير يا ريت تحميل رابط جديد


----------



## كرم الحمداني (27 أغسطس 2012)

thankxxsss


----------



## salahzantout (27 أغسطس 2012)

للأخوة اللي عميقولوا الروابط لا تعمل
افتحوا الروابط على انترنت اكسبلورر

بوركتم


----------



## rawand adnan (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------

